# Anscheinend Downsampling in Battlefield 4



## GotPainInTheAss (27. August 2013)

Habe soeben eine kleine Entdeckung gemacht, und zwar in einem Video über die Optionen von BF4:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7gSP_94IkU
Macht mal bei 7:30 Pause, da steht unten links "Resolution Scale", sieht aus als würden wir Downsampling direkt integriert bekommen 
Eine offizielle Bestätigung konnte ich noch nicht finden, allerdings deutet diese Option schon sehr darauf hin 

Lg,
Mario


----------



## xpSyk (27. August 2013)

Ich würde lieber SGSSAA beforzugen, aber wir werden es sehen. was kommt..


----------



## marcus_T (27. August 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Macht mal bei 7:30 Pause
> 
> Lg,
> Mario



wo bei was ? soll ich 7:30 aufhören nach dem aufstehen ?
ich sehen nichts  oder haut mein adblock so dermaßen rein


----------



## Bene11660 (27. August 2013)

marcus_T schrieb:


> wo bei was ? soll ich 7:30 aufhören nach dem aufstehen ?
> ich sehen nichts  oder haut mein adblock so dermaßen rein


Da ist ein Slider im Grafik Menü.
Downsampling wäre toll, aber ein funktionierendes 'normales' Anti Alaising würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## marcus_T (27. August 2013)

die alpha ist nur im sli oder cf flüssig spielbar, da redet ihr schon von DS


----------



## Nuallan (27. August 2013)

Tja, irgendwie muss es sich ja von Bf3 abheben..


----------



## Multithread (27. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber SGSSAA beforzugen, aber wir werden es sehen. was kommt..


Ich hoffe doch das OGSSAA zum Einsatz kommt
Mal schauen wie hoch man die Auflösung damit drehen kann (3*3  wäre Oberhammer)


----------



## DarkMo (27. August 2013)

DHFTEGD

da, ich geb euch noch ein paar buchstaben für euren salat


----------



## Atma (27. August 2013)

Es könnte auch ein Regler für die UI Skalierung sein. Würde ich deutlich mehr begrüßen als DS. Denn das beste DS nützt nichts, wenn das UI nicht mitskaliert.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (27. August 2013)

Die Option fürs UI gibt es auch nochmal extra


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (27. August 2013)

Mal sehen ob der Schieber so auch in der Final ist!?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2013)

Also ich hoffe die haben diesen sogenannte "MSAA" verbessert weil das jetzige glätte so was von gar nicht.
Weil das ist jetzt echt eine Zumutung sonders gleichen, hoffe das villt mal so was wie TXAA kommt. Würde mich auch über OGSSAA freuen. Aber nicht nur in 2 und 4 Form sondern auch wie in Metro:LL 0.5,1(.5),2,3 und 4. SGSSAA oder TrSSAA wäre das beste was uns PC Gamen passieren könnte aber es wird leider nie geben


----------



## noname545 (28. August 2013)

nö den Schieber gibts nur für Premium Kunden. TXAAOGSSAATrSSAASGSSAAMSAA -> wisst ihr noch wovon ihr redet? Ist ja schon fast eine sucht. Passt auf das ihr vor lauter glätte nicht selbst ausrutscht


----------



## Freakless08 (28. August 2013)

Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf R2-D2C-3PO. Das schlägt einfach alles.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2013)

noname545 schrieb:


> nö den Schieber gibts nur für Premium Kunden. TXAAOGSSAATrSSAASGSSAAMSAA -> wisst ihr noch wovon ihr redet? Ist ja schon fast eine sucht. Passt auf das ihr vor lauter glätte nicht selbst ausrutscht


 
LMAA 

Nein spass ^^

Ich gebe es zu bin eine Bildglättungs fascho ^^


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2013)

noname545 schrieb:


> TXAAOGSSAATrSSAASGSSAAMSAA -> wisst ihr noch wovon ihr redet?


 
Temporal Ordered Grid Transparency Sparse Grid Super Multi Sampling Anti Aliasing? 


Multithread schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das OGSSAA zum Einsatz kommt


 
Wieso? OGSSAA trägt bei gleichem Leistungsverlust weniger zur Bildqualität bei.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Temporal Ordered Grid Transparency Sparse Grid Super Multi Sampling Anti Aliasing?
> 
> 
> Wieso? OGSSAA trägt bei gleichem Leistungsverlust weniger zur Bildqualität bei.


 

Temporal Ordered Grid Transparency Sparse Grid Super Multi Sampling Anti Aliasing

Würde sogar fast gehen aber halt nur fast ^^

TXAA per Spiel an, dazu DS , mit SGSSAA aufwerten per Treiber, Anstatt MSAA noch geht nur SMAA dazu und per Treiber noch FXAA dazu und schon ist das gematche vollständig ^^


----------



## jackennils (28. August 2013)

Ich werd BF4 einfach auf meinem Handy zocken. Da hab ich mehr als 300 ppi und sehe keine Treppchen mehr. 

Gehört LMAA eigentlich auch dazu?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. August 2013)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ich werd BF4 einfach auf meinem Handy zocken. Da hab ich mehr als 300 ppi und sehe keine Treppchen mehr.
> 
> Gehört LMAA eigentlich auch dazu?


 LMAA wird erst mit einem späteren DirectX 12 Update (wenn M$ sich denn noch mal aufrafft, eins herauszubringen, erscheinen. Dann aber mit der erweiterten AA Option WTF und GTFO.


----------



## Bandicoot (28. August 2013)

Ein Wünschkonzert für Kantenglättungsmodi hier, wie wäre es mit nen Fehlerfreien BF4 bei Release..........................................


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Ein Wünschkonzert für Kantenglättungsmodi hier, wie wäre es mit nen Fehlerfreien BF4 bei Release..........................................


 
Jetzt wirts aber sehr unrealistisch !


----------



## jackennils (29. August 2013)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> LMAA wird erst mit einem späteren DirectX 12 Update (wenn M$ sich denn noch mal aufrafft, eins herauszubringen, erscheinen. Dann aber mit der erweiterten AA Option WTF und GTFO.


 
Alles klar, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Dark Messiah (2. September 2013)

gescheite kantenglättungsmodi FTW, sagt dem flimmern den kampf an!  aber mal ernsthaft, gescheites SSAA oder DS wäre schon super, nicht wie das MSAA bei BF3...


----------

